# Zuviele einstellungen



## SegFault (10. Jan 2010)

Jar bei meinen RCP PRojekt sind auf einmal zu viele einstellungen da. Fast alle Standard java Perspektiven sind nun in meinen RCP Projekt da und in der Coolbar ist auch noch einiges. Wie krieg ich das weg? Was ist da verbogen worden?


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jan 2010)

SegFault hat gesagt.:


> Jar bei meinen RCP PRojekt sind auf einmal zu viele einstellungen da. Fast alle Standard java Perspektiven sind nun in meinen RCP Projekt da und in der Coolbar ist auch noch einiges. Wie krieg ich das weg? Was ist da verbogen worden?



Falsches Plugin mit in die dependency aufgenommen?
Falsches Plugin in deinem feature mitaufgenommen?


----------



## SegFault (10. Jan 2010)

jupp, das war das problem, ist nun behoben. Dank dir.


----------

